# Cost of timing chain tensioner upgrade 2.0TFSI



## spike666 (May 3, 2015)

Hi,
I own a 2011 2.0TFSI TT and as it is now 5 years old (and I understood the engine used a timing belt) I decided to get it changed in line with Audi service recommendation. (there is nothing about timing chains in my original vehicle handbook, only belts)

So I contacted my local Audi dealership who informed me that since 2010-> the engine doesn't use a belt but a chain.

I enquired about the service interval for the chain and tensioner system and was told 120K miles.

Excellent I thought!

Until I read the catastrophic damage resulting from premature tensioner failures and the fact there have been several tensioner design revisions to try to address the problem.

So being naturally cautious I enquired about tensioner upgrade.... to be told it would be in the region of £850 to £900 

The majority of this is labour of 4 hours.

This seems unreasonable and excessive considering the cost of belt replacement is £599 at Audi.

I have always tried to stick to the manufacturer service recommendations but TBH this seems totally unfair to the customer, particularly when I am only trying to provide some personal insurance against Audi's design defect.

Has anyone else had the tensioner upgraded with Audi at a more reasonable cost please? I am reluctant to use a third party or specialist because if it all goes wrong Audi will not entertain.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

I have registered a complaint with Audi regarding this cost and am aware of the US Class action lawsuits on the tensioner failure


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Find yourself a decent indie and you will halve the labour rate and probably get a better job done. Audi want to charge you for a design error.


----------



## spike666 (May 3, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks very much for the suggestion and I'm sure you are right.

However I want to do my best to make Audi assume responsibility for their problem.

Wish me luck!

If anyone has undergone a similar experience I'd be really interested to know how best to tackle Audi and their problem.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I think your worrying to much, your car will be fine.


----------

